# pajero



## j1874t

What exactly is the Spanish translation for "pajero" or is this a Mexican Spanish word? I have been told that it actually means "wanker". Is this true? 
Gracias in advance


----------



## meetheye

Well, in Chile we use "pajero", in a very colloquial way, to describe a person who is always tired and who doesn't like to work or do anything. Sometimes, instead of saying "tired" you say "pajero" (ex, No quiero ir estoy cansado/ No quiero ir *estoy/ ando *pajero)
We also use it as a synonym of wanker, especially for men.

Personally, I think it's a very nasty word.

Hugs


----------



## mia04

hi
pajero- en sentido sexual significa " wanker/tosser"
it can also mean liar.

(Collins, Spanish Dictionary)


----------



## j1874t

Thank you Vanessa for your reply to my query - it's just that in Europe & Australia the Japanese car company Mitsubishi call one of their 4 wheel drive vehicles "Pajero" but nobody really knows what it means.

Thank you once again

John


----------



## meetheye

Yes, and that model here in Chile had to change the name because of the connotation of that word in my country.


----------



## meetheye

course, I don't remember the name which it was used in my country, but I'll ask.


----------



## rockbovia

hello 1874j, I'm mexican and the word "pajero" at least in the central part of the country, really means nothing, but now I'm living in Spain and "pajero" has that sexual meaning it has been said above. Anyhow, paja means also straw, the food of horses and the pipe you drink liquids with. So if you're at a restaurant and ask for a paja, they will give you a straw, but you run the risk to be "fooled around" in a double sense of speaking. Hope I've helped. Bye


----------



## j1874t

Thank you for replying - I could not find the word in the Spanish dictionary I have & just wondered if it was a Mexican or South/Central American word that has "crept" into Spanish as certain Brazilian words do not occur in Portugese in Portugal - once again thanx

John


----------



## beatrizg

In Colombia you hear often  the expression "hablar paja" (no sexual connotation here), which means: to talk rubbish. 

Regarding the original question, the term "pajero" has the meaning Mia mentioned ("wanker/tosser") but it’s not used very often.


----------



## rockbovia

Glad I could be a bit useful... and just to be a bit more specific when in restaurants:
Spain:  straw = paja 
Mexico: straw = popote
Ciao!


----------



## Whisky con ron

I've seen the "pajero" car, and although the word is not much used, it still sounds very funny to my ears..

Mitsubishi should definitely get a Spanish assesor - they've called another or their cars "laputa".

Ahem!


----------



## meetheye

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> I've seen the "pajero" car, and although the word is not much used, it still sounds very funny to my ears..
> 
> Mitsubishi should definitely get a Spanish assesor - they've called another or their cars "laputa".
> 
> Ahem!



jajaja, yes "laputa" would be material for lots of jokes in my country, Chile.

Literally: "laputa" "the-hore"

Hugs.


----------



## cuchuflete

One hesitates to ask which model is considered better equipped in that company's product line.

"No me gusta el pajero."
"De acuerdo machote, debes comprarte laputa."

This is almost as good as General Motors trying to sell the Chevy Nova [No va].


----------



## meetheye

That's funny...course, like in *hahaha funny.*

Saludos.


----------



## Walter Apaéstegui

Hi all:

Pajero according the Spanish Diccionary means "the person who carries straw." As slang language, in Perú and some other countries in South America means "the person who masturbates very often."


----------



## Grekh

rockbovia said:
			
		

> hello 1874j, I'm mexican and the word "pajero" at least in the central part of the country, really means nothing, but now I'm living in Spain and "pajero" has that sexual meaning it has been said above. Anyhow, paja means also straw, the food of horses and the pipe you drink liquids with. So if you're at a restaurant and ask for a paja, they will give you a straw, but you run the risk to be "fooled around" in a double sense of speaking. Hope I've helped. Bye


 
Of course it has a meaning...exactly the one of the sexual connotation!--it's the person who masturbates very often... I'm also from the central part of Mexico (Guanajuato)


----------



## Chris K

meetheye said:
			
		

> jajaja, yes "laputa" would be material for lots of jokes in my country, Chile.
> 
> Literally: "laputa" "the whore"
> 
> Hugs.



I'm not sure that it's true, but I believe that I've heard that Jonathan Swift may have chosen the name Laputa as one of the imaginary countries in _Gulliver's Travels_ precisely because of what the words meant in Spanish.


----------



## heidita

rockbovia said:
			
		

> Glad I could be a bit useful... and just to be a bit more specific when in restaurants:
> Spain: straw = paja
> Mexico: straw = popote
> Ciao!


In Spain, please do not ask for a* paja*. That sounds really horrible (sexual connotation) You are supposed to ask for a 

pajita


----------



## Elibennet

And don´t do it in Argentina either!


----------



## Just_Wil

In Costa Rica "paja" means "bullshit". "Pajero" isn't used at all.


----------



## CGodoyBA1

Hi!
Yes, that would be the case in Argentina too, the one posted by Meetheye... if you go to some restaurant or  your buying a soda you should ask for a "pajita"... but believe me, there's people who will laugh at you anyway... 
Regarding the "pajero" subject... it will have a sexual connotation, it will be like saying "wanker"...
But it's gaining another meaning too... I think we've started to use it as they do in Chile, meaning "fiaca/vagancia"... for instance, "No quiero ir hoy, me dá paja viajar hasta allá" o "No quiere ir, es un pajero"
Esto es algo que se viene dando sólo con los chicos muy muy jovencitos, y en algunos círculos solamente. Tal vez se empiece a extender...

Cómo sea, espero aportado algo...


----------



## lforestier

In Puerto Rico, "hacer la paja" is slang for mastubate. The Mitsubishi Pajero was sold here as the Montero.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Because all of this, the Mitsubishi Pajero has been sold all these years here as Mitsubishi *Montero*


----------



## ferdi

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> I've seen the "pajero" car, and although the word is not much used, it still sounds very funny to my ears..
> 
> Mitsubishi should definitely get a Spanish assesor - they've called another or their cars "laputa".
> 
> Ahem!


 
Jajaja, It´s true! Maybe he is from Argentina


----------



## loladamore

También en el centro-norte de México *pajero* sería la persona que *se hace la paja* o *pajita* (se masturba). Será por eso que en esta página de Mitsubishi dice que: *The Pajero awakens a rush of emotions*.  

Esta página aclara que en España ese modelo se llama *Montero*, y gracias al debate de 'pajero', estoy pensando en el verbo *montar* y sus derivaciones...

Qué bonito nombre de Mazda él de *Laputa*. Y también está el Nissan *Moco*.

Me rindo.


----------



## Marcos Loyola

In Chile, "pajero" means "wanker", but the "correct" mean of this word is "the person who carries straw".
I dont know if in another countries have the same meaning...anyway i think is not the meaning who wanted to give the mitsubishi people to their jeeps!... in fact, in chile the Pajero Jepp is better known as "montero".


----------



## ferdi

loladamore said:
			
		

> También en el centro-norte de México *pajero* sería la persona que *se hace la paja* o *pajita* (se masturba). Será por eso que en esta página de Mitsubishi dice que: *The Pajero awakens a rush of emotions*.
> 
> Esta página aclara que en España ese modelo se llama *Montero*, y gracias al debate de 'pajero', estoy pensando en el verbo *montar* y sus derivaciones...
> 
> Qué bonito nombre de Mazda él de *Laputa*. Y también está el Nissan *Moco*.
> 
> Me rindo.


 
jajaja, *interesante*, habría que analizarlo seriamente!  *QUE LOCO!*


----------



## luis masci

El aeropuerto de la ciudad de Córdoba tomó el nombre del lugar donde fue construido y se llama “Aeropuerto de Pajas Blancas”. 
No tiene para nosotros connotaciones risueñas (supongo que es porque estamos acostumbrados) pero si resulta extraño y risueño para gente que no es de Córdoba.
En Argentina entera la palabra “pajero” significa también “wanker”.


----------



## lforestier

Tampoco en mi país pida "paja" ni "popote"  con sus bebidas. Pida "sorbetos"


----------



## Kelin

In Guatemala "pajero" means lier.


----------



## Lilith1981

In England the Pajero/Montero has been called Mitsubishi Shogun. ¡Quite a few names for the same car!

Apart from that, in Spain we don't usually use "pajero", at least I've never heard it over here. I think it's more of a South-American word. "Pajillero" is more common.


----------



## heidita

Kelin said:
			
		

> In Guatemala "pajero" means lier.


 
¡Esto sí que es grande! ¡Bienvenido al foro!

¿Y cómo se llama al pajero (el de masturbarse )? ¡Qué divertido!


----------



## Oliverio Grande

Mitsubishi Pajero is Mitsubishi MONTERO in Spain.


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> También en el centro-norte de México *pajero* sería la persona que *se hace la paja* o *pajita* (se masturba). Será por eso que en esta página de Mitsubishi dice que: *The Pajero awakens a rush of emotions*.
> 
> Esta página aclara que en España ese modelo se llama *Montero*, y gracias al debate de 'pajero', estoy pensando en el verbo *montar* y sus derivaciones...
> 
> Qué bonito nombre de Mazda él de *Laputa*. Y también está el Nissan *Moco*.
> 
> Me rindo.


¡Lola! ¡Qué boquita,eh!


----------



## loladamore

¿Acaso dije alguna grosería?


----------



## Mate

loladamore said:


> ¿Acaso dije alguna grosería?


 Lola, you crack me up! 

Mira que modosa, recatada y hasta pacata nos hiciste creer que eras aquí.


----------



## loladamore

¿Trapitos al sol, pues? 
Cuidate, Mate, porque si no, te pondré en evidencia el día menos pensado...


----------



## rajel

Yep! as one person correctly said pajero doesn't mean anything in central Mexico, but it certainly sounds like paja (masturbation) it's well understood in Mexico but some other words are commonly used instead. words that I don't know if we can use here unless anyone requests them. anyway  if we want to stick with the word pajero it would be best to say "pajeador" but nobody says that. adios amigos!


----------



## heidita

loladamore said:


> ¿Trapitos al sol, pues?
> Cuidate, Mate, porque si no, te pondré en evidencia el día menos pensado...


 
Sí señor, trapitos al sol!
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1438405&postcount=15

¡Qué lenguaje! jejeej menos mal que Mate ha incluido el hilo, yo estaba de vacaciones...


----------



## heidita

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1438627&postcount=22

Voy a hacerle caso a Julio , del enlace.


----------



## ferdi

Jajaja, no sé si en el resto del mundo significarán
algo o no estas palabras, pero en Argentina todas
significan algo grosero! Mi teoría es que hay un
argentino gracioso en japón o donde sea, que le
pone los nombres a los autos o camionetas con
toda la intención! No sé, es re loco que haya tanta
coincidencia, no creen? Además no me extraña para
nada, porque eso sería algo típico argentino, jeje


----------



## Mate

Whisky con ron said:


> I've seen the "pajero" car, and although the word is not much used, it still sounds very funny to my ears..
> 
> Mitsubishi should definitely get a Spanish assesor - they've called another or their cars "laputa".
> 
> Ahem!









Les presento al pequeño Mazda (que no Mitsubishi) Laputa. A diferencia del M. Pajero, creo que en este caso el nombre podría arrancar ese tipo de exclamaciones entre el público masculino. Ej: ¡Laaaaaputa que te compraste un auto che!

Muy distinto es si al novel comprador le dicen: ¿Te compraste nomás el Mitsubishi, pajero?

Saludos - Mate


----------



## jolugega

Pajero. or rather " pajillero" might mean a " jerker" in American english, that is why Mitsubishi had to change the make of this car in Spain.


----------



## xmanta

Mi idioma nativo es la misma variedad de español que hablan los argentinos y "pajero" es alguien *que se masturba muy a menudo* . Eso es lo que entendió el argentino. En este contexto no tiene nada que ver con "wanker". Por eso no te quiso explicar el motivo.


----------



## Lilith1981

Mateamargo said:


> Les presento al pequeño Mazda (que no Mitsubishi) Laputa. A diferencia del M. Pajero, creo que en este caso el nombre podría arrancar ese tipo de exclamaciones entre el público masculino. Ej: ¡Laaaaaputa que te compraste un auto che!
> 
> Muy distinto es si al novel comprador le dicen: ¿Te compraste nomás el Mitsubishi, pajero?
> 
> Saludos - Mate



Lo de Laputa probablemente sea por la isla imaginaria de Los viajes de Gulliver. Aunque es probable que Swift sí supiera lo que significa Laputa (hablaba el español con fluidez), ello no quiere decir que los ingleses supiesen de qué iba el tema


----------



## xmanta

el "laputa" se presta para mal entendidos en el tránsito cuando la gente empieza a gritarse cosas, por eso yo estoy pensando en comprarme un "Nissan Moco", color verde, como sale en la foto.


----------



## Jorgech

pajero es jerck off


----------



## Zio Gilito

In Spain, as I read upwards, that means "_tosser_", but it is not very used


----------



## Lilith1981

xmanta said:


> el "laputa" se presta para mal entendidos en el tránsito cuando la gente empieza a gritarse cosas, por eso yo estoy pensando en comprarme un "Nissan Moco", color verde, como sale en la foto.



Brilliant!!


----------



## Lilith1981

Zio Gilito said:


> In Spain, as I read upwards, that means "_tosser_", but it is not very used



I'd only heard "pajillero" up until now, but even so, "pajero" is too close for comfort


----------

